# New Member and Mac Stuff!



## VintageAqua (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

      My name is Leah and I just wanted to say hi and I'm glad to be part of the forum. 

      I had my first interview with mac today and it went fabulously thanks to all the information available on this great site! 

      So I'm happy to be here and have learned a lot about makeup and MAC so please feel free to get to know me! 

Thanks,
Leah


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Celly (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Leah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look forward to seeing you around


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 26, 2008)

*welcome*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Leah and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome!!  And good luck with your interview!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome! Congrats on your interview - wish you the best!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcom to Specktra! Everyone here is so nice
Good luck


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site Leah!


----------

